# World's largest wooden structure is in Seville



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Metropol Parasol is the world´s largest wooden structure. I can´t understand how we missed it when we went to Seville earlier this year - we'll just have to do another trip!

"The actual site was originally slated to become a parking garage, but after excavations revealed archeological findings, the city of Seville decided to make the site a museum and community center. Metropol Parasol now houses said museum, a farmers market, an elevated plaza, and a restaurant, most of which are open-air. The elevated rooftop promenades located on top of the parasols, offer visitors amazing views of the city."


----------

